# New England Sectionals 6/21-6/22



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Mike*

Ken hasn't fired an arrow since Leagues were over. Didn't even shoot the Sectionals or VT State shoot like he normally does. I think he is waiting till he turns 55 to get serious again. Hope he doesn't forget where he put his game when he gets to 55. LOL. Ken went with us to a concert last week and I asked him if he was going to shoot this summer any and he said he needed to dig his bow out and dust it off. Shame. He's a heck of a shooter in any class and doesn't have to wait to shoot with the old farts.
Jbird


----------



## pestilli (Feb 18, 2006)

*Lunyburg:*

You know I will be haunting the Hills...maybe you can give me some tips Ceicel!!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Someday. Not going to happen this year, but one of these days I'll get to try field shooting. Good luck.


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

pestilli said:


> You know I will be haunting the Hills...maybe you can give me some tips Ceicel!!


Mike, you need to practice more often. Maybe you can set up a full 14 in your yard. That way you could improve on your score from this weekend. :wink:


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*see you at lunyburg*

see you saturday and let's hope for good weather.


----------



## pestilli (Feb 18, 2006)

*Winna Winna Chicken Dinna!!*



Cecil said:


> Mike, you need to practice more often. Maybe you can set up a full 14 in your yard. That way you could improve on your score from this weekend. :wink:


I believe you might be onto something...


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

While you didn't improve on your 557 from last weekend, you still shot great! Mike shot 553 field, 289 animal and 555 hunter . He got me by 4 (550, 289, 554). 

Congrats again Mike!!!! Like Mars Blackman said, "It must have been the shoes!" 



pestilli said:


> I believe you might be onto something...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Smokin Mike just smokin. Great shooting Mike and Congratulations.:thumb:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*# of Shooters Up*

While not the numbers from years gone by, it's good to see the New England Regional number of shooters rose 32% from last year. At least they're going in the right direction

Wish I could have been there. Next year . . .


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Great Time*

Congratulations on the win Mike. Great shooting! With all the bad weather forecasts we expected to get wet but we mananaged to shoot the whole weekend without a drop of rain until we were on the way home Sunday afternoon. Wish more could have made it but we were surprised that we had that good of a turnout with the weather forecast and the high gas prices.
Jbird


----------



## pestilli (Feb 18, 2006)

*Stroke of Luck:*

Fellow Archers,

What was most impressive was when a single arrow out of my bow managed to spear three vanes of three different arrows all at the same time. Parts were flying everywhere...I ruined one of my own, one of Mike Lamar's, and one of Bill's. If I didn't see it myself I wouldn't have believed it. Cecil has pics!! How random is that? Thinik it was on a 40 yarder where we had 4 guys that shot mostly X's on the same target...it was a battle trying to get into the X!! Too Much fun..

PS: These guys broke 7 of my nocks in 28 targets!


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

If you want to keep your nocks intact, keep 'em out of the middle!!!!! What do you expect when 4 guys miss the spot a combined 34 times on a 28 target hunter round. :darkbeer:

Besides a nock is easy to replace. You ripped up vanes. Bill and I need to refletch arrows. You don't hear us complaining. :tongue:



pestilli said:


> Fellow Archers,
> 
> What was most impressive was when a single arrow out of my bow managed to spear three vanes of three different arrows all at the same time. Parts were flying everywhere...I ruined one of my own, one of Mike Lamar's, and one of Bill's. If I didn't see it myself I wouldn't have believed it. Cecil has pics!! How random is that? Thinik it was on a 40 yarder where we had 4 guys that shot mostly X's on the same target...it was a battle trying to get into the X!! Too Much fun..
> 
> PS: These guys broke 7 of my nocks in 28 targets!


----------



## distributor (Mar 18, 2004)

What were the scores in the senior divisions?


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

distributor said:


> What were the scores in the senior divisions?


CHeck out www.nfaa-archery.org and go to the results tab on the left


----------

